# RB Tyler Gaffney tears meniscus, out for season



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://catcrave.com/2014/07/27/carolina-panthers-tyler-gaffney-done-season/

Damn, and Stewart has a hammy just like usual too



> Such promise and hope surrounded Carolina Panthers’ sixth round rookie running back Tyler Gaffney. He and the Panthers will have to wait until 2015 to tap into his potential after Gaffney suffered a season-ending meniscus tear in his left knee. On Friday night, Gaffney heard a pop on the first play from scrimmage, but did not realize the severity initially. He said he felt “off” after the play, but left practice early not expecting the news he received.
> Gaffney showed that he could be depended on to carry the load while at Stanford last season when he tallied 1,709 yards and 21 touchdowns. The Panthers stole Gaffney in the sixth round of the 2014 NFL Draft and by the looks of how the offense was preparing for this season, Gaffney would have seen some opportunities.
> Mandatory Credit: Mark J. Rebilas-USA TODAY Sports
> 
> The Panthers got an additional shot of injury news to their backfield earlier in the day on Friday when *Jonathan Stewart*‘s hamstring injury was announced.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...-claim-running-back-tyler-gaffney-off-waivers

**** you Belichek and **** Gettleman twice for this dumbass shit. Put him on IR and don't try to be a cute little bitch with this shit


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Terrible move...what a joke. Of course it's the Pats that snag him up too.


----------

